# Adequan vs Ichon



## upnover

Most of the older horses at our barn are on Adequan (IM) with noticeably beneficial results. I'm a big big fan. I attended a seminar on degenerative joint disease given by a vet for Luitpold (Adequan's pharmaceutical company) that was very very informative. While she did explain how Adequan worked it was not a sales pitch and completely unbaised in presentation. But I did come out of there a bigger fan once understanding how it all works. 

Ichon is NOT the same drug. It's not a generic form of it. In fact, if I recall correctly I believe it's licensed as a WOUND DRESSING and frankly I was shocked that people use it at all. I know a few people who use it and like it and I know a few people who use it and can't tell a difference. I wouldn't risk it. If something goes wrong you're screwed.


----------



## MIEventer

I've never heard of Ichon! Huh, learn something new everyday.


----------



## Team Penner

Upnover, thanks for your response. After doing research on the net, I will be calling the the vet in the morning and starting my son's horse on Adequan. I will give you an update on his results.


----------



## upnover

Team Penner- I think that's a great idea. Adquan's been around forever and very popular for a reason! Keep us updated! 

MIE- Like I said, I'm pretty sure Ichon is a wound dressing. How someone thought of injecting it into their horses is beyond me! I'm all for saving a buck but wow, that's just scary.


----------



## Team Penner

Update on my son's horse: doing extremely well, has completed 3 injections of the 7, we could see the difference in him after 2 hrs of the first injection. My son will be showing him starting this weekend and continue into the summer and fall show season.


----------



## mikimi10

Um. I am in the medical field and now quite a bit about pharmacology. Ichon is exactly the same as Adequan. The only difference it (Ichon) is not FDA approved for equine joint health, which is only a matter of submitting the proper documents. Both contain 100 mg/ml of Polysulfated Glycosaminoglycan and both come in a 5ml vile which gives you 500 mgs of Polysulfated Glycosaminoglycan. That's like naproxen (generic) 200 mg/tab is the same as Aleve. So whether you drink Heineken or Coors. It's still beer and it will still have the same effect.


----------



## farmpony84

From what I understand, there is no generic form of adequan for equine use.

I use Adequan on my horse, I did the first months does like you are doing and then after that I am able to do 4 shots at the 4 day interval every 3 months with great results. 

Some people do the doses every 6 months, some do them monthly, etc. Depends on what works for your horse.

I was doing them monthly1 (meaning 1 shot per month) but the results weren't noticeable at that level.


----------



## mikimi10

Team Penner said:


> Update on my son's horse: doing extremely well, has completed 3 injections of the 7, we could see the difference in him after 2 hrs of the first injection. My son will be showing him starting this weekend and continue into the summer and fall show season.


Are you using the Ichon??


----------



## kassierae

This thread is three years old...I don't know if the OP is around anymore.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

